# Dual eD A2-300's VS A5-350...GO!!!



## Brunt (Aug 7, 2011)

I know this has been beaten to death in one way or another, but while I research, can you guys kindly weigh in? I have limited time to make decision, so here it is: 

I have a dedicated HT room 21x12x8 closed off except for a doorway that is without door. The way my setup is now, I can fit one A5-350 up front but it has to lie on its side to fit among my front stage so running 2 would be difficult or at the very least look very odd in my room...and be difficult money wise. My other option is running dual A2-300's, which Alex from ED claims is their best bang for the buck sub.

Here is why I'm hesitant on dual A2-300's...I want to make sure any sub i get can play whatever I throw at it, doesn't have to be ear splitting, but I don't want chuffing or rattling. I have heard the A5-350 and it sounds good, but haven't heard the A2-300. I listen to almost nothing but movies. Most people love their eD subs, but i have heard of a couple people with issues with an A2-300 having trouble with certain scenes like the Hulk sonic gun scene, for example. Thoughts?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

From looking at the specs a pair A2-300's should match the ourput of a A5-350 and should work well in a 21x12 room.


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

I have a single A2-300 and really enjoy it, not sure about having "trouble" with certain movie scenes, maybe they were just pushing the sub beyond its limits?

I would think running two A2-300s would give very impressive output without having to drive them near their limits.


----------

